# The warmest clothing



## LivingLegend (Apr 7, 2005)

I had king of the mountain bun warmer pants and bushman shrit I wore for a few years and I also had and wore the sleeping indian design wool timberline pant and highline shrit, sheep mountain vest.I sold them on ebay because they weren't as warm as the weatherby wool clothing I bought. I found the weatherby it to be warmer than the other wool clothing thats why I sold them on ebay.and the weatherby wool was cheaper to bad they stopped making it now. I look for weatherby wool clothing on ebay now new with tag's on the clothing.


----------



## pumpfake (Dec 12, 2008)

I just take my bride with me and I have never got cold.lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I layer. I wear a good pair of long johns, GORE Windstopper, and for the outer layer I wear Cabelas MT50 bibs and Parka (waterproof and scent-lok). I hunt in the western U.P. and I havent gotten cold yet. I wear LaCrosse Icemans with a good pair of Merlino wool socks. As far as gloves goes, I wear a thin pair of scent lok (tight fitting gloves) under a pair of Gore Windstopper mittens. I wear a base layers head cover with a tight fitting camo face cover over that. I wear a scent lok camo winter hat. I think I can do better boot wise but all in all I stay pretty warm.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

brdhntr said:


> Should have spent the money on a Heater Body Suit. I have never even felt chilled where my 1200 gram insulated rubber boots while wearing the suit down to negative temps.


 And here my friends is the winner!


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

pumpfake said:


> I just take my bride with me and I have never got cold.lol


 
Savage, now only if you can get her to shave her arm pits it wouldnt be like cuddling an ape :SHOCKED:.......Im kidding pumpfake, she is very handsome. :corkysm55


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

For boots go with Mickey Mouse boats from an army surplus store they are water proof and the warmest boats I have ever worn cost is about $100.

ya what he said. get to white ones for coldest you cant beat these boots by far the warmest lightest boot ya ever have. once you have a pair ya dont know how good they are till ya dont were them one night and ya toes freeze and ya like i wish i wore my mickeys.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Has anyone tried the (is it... Arctic Shield?) .... the one they advertise that they'll buy back if you get cold?

Not until this year has the cold bothered me so much. Perhaps it's time to investigate the Heater Body Suit.....

~m~


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Every season, I look for the specials at miejers/kmart/walmart. Usually in Feb. This is the time when I attempt to pick up thermal underwear. I try to find the heaviest weight in the biggest size. As I dress for heading out I layer up. My smallest and lightest stuff goes on first, then the rest is added dependent on weather conditions and what the agenda is for the day (sitting/stalking).

I have two lightweight nylon pullover jackets, mostly to stop the wind from getting thru. I have had both of these since college. Only use em for hunting.

I finally broke (literally $) down and bought the best camo outer jacket, that I could find. This proved to be the missing link for me. Since adding this outer jacket, my days afield have been more enjoyable.

I dont feel like the little brother in the christmas story anymore.

I dont think I will ever solve the cold feet situation. but that was another post.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Isn't it fun to talk about warm clothes on a cold, blustery winter day:lol:

Anyways, a couple thoughts:
1. I think everyone's body reacts differently to cold. What works for one person, might not for another for any given number of reasons.

2. Many people say the Mickey Mouse boots are the warmest thing they've ever worn. I, on the other hand, found them to be way too heavy and not very warm at all.

3. After trying many different things to keep my feet warm, I gave the Arctic Shield Boot Insulators a whirl this year for my all-day sits. Finally, something that kept my feet comfy all day.

4. A few years ago, I started wearing a down vest for long sits in cold weather. Again, that works great for me in retaining body heat.

5. Unless it's pretty warm out, I always put on a windproof hat once I reach my stand. Nothing beats a nice warm head. Add a neck gaitor and all is toasty.

Just my 2 cents............


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I wear layers. I start with the base layer of the Cabelas ECWCS and the mid layer followed by Bibs and a Parka.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

U of M Fan said:


> and for the outer layer I wear Cabelas MT50 bibs and Parka (waterproof and scent-lok).


How noisy is this stuff when it gets cold? I have a Cabelas Parka with the Dry Plus technology and the thing is noisy when the temperature drops. I am considering the MT50 Bibs/Parka and would be interested in your response. Thanks.


----------

